# وحشتنا يا حب



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2008)

*وحشتنــــــــــا جــــــــــــــــداً

أنتم من جعلتموني أبتعد عنكم .

معنى ذلك أننا في زمن ليس فيه حب ؟

أنا موجود داخل كل قلب ينبض ويعرف معنى الحب الحقيقي ولكنها تندر هذه الأيام وتقل

من أنت أذن ؟

أنا مشاعر متأججة تحرك قلوب البشر دون أن تدري , أغلفها بالحنان والرقة
و العطف وأنا من حول الحلم حقيقة أنا من جمل الحياة .

متى نعرف أنك ولدت بداخلنا ؟

عندما يخفق قلبك سريعاً , وترتجف عندما ترى إنسانه بعينها وتتوه كل الكلمات من على شفتيها وتنسا كل من حوللك إلا من أحببت تتخيلها في مكان أنت فيه>هنا تعرف أنني ولدت بداخلك .

من يبحث عن الأخر أنت أم الأنسان ؟
الإنسان دوماً يبحث عني 

ولماذا لا تبحث انت عنه ؟

لأنني موجود بالفعل داخله لكني أختار الوقت المناسب لأظهر

لماذا الإنسان يتلاعب باسمك؟

لأن الدنيا حالياً تغلب عليها المصالح و الأهواء الشخصية والرغبات فأصبحت كلمة الحب نادرة بين البشر وتم أستغلالها بينهم حتى يصلون إلى ما يريدون .

لماذا لا تأت في الوقت الذي يكون الإنسان محتاجاً إليك فيه ؟

إذا حصلت على شيء بصعوبة ستحافظين عليه و أنا كذلك إذا وصل الإنسان إلي بصعوبة سيعرف كيف يحافظ علي ولا أضيع منه أبداً.

لماذا تؤلم من أحبك ؟

كي يعرف مقدار حبه عند من أحب ومقدار من أحب عنده وهذا هو معيار الحب الحقيقي .

لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك ؟

الإنسان الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن يتلاعب بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه .

إذا علمنا كيف نحافظ عليك إذا وجدناك حقيقة ؟

أجعل هدفك الحب ذاته سترى كل الضغوط التي حولك ما هي إلا مرحلة لخطوة أكبر نحو أعظم يكلل بالأستقرار .

متى تقرر الإنسحاب ؟
عندما أجد من لا يريد الأحتفاظ بي ويحملني ذنباً ليس لي شأن به .

لماذا لم تكتمل قصصك في بعض الأحيان ؟

لأن القدر والنصيب أقوى منى .

هل تستطيع أن تتغلب على الفقر ؟ 

أن و الإرادة جبهة ضد الفقر .

انت حقيقة ام خيال ؟

أنا حقيقة وأنتم من جعلتموني خيالاً 

هل ستتركنا بعد ذلك ؟

لا أستطيع أن أترككم لكني أختار أوقاتا أبتعد فيها حتى تعرفون معنى الحب بينكم وتقدرون قيمته عندما تشعرون بفقده.

إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟ 

سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً 

يــــــــــــارب يعجبــــــــكم​*

*ده أول موضوع ليا فى القسم ده ومنتظرة ارائكم​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*

*حلو اووي حبيبتي *
*تسلم ايدك*
*ومستنين منك المزيد دائما*​


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*



mero_engel قال:


> *حلو اووي حبيبتي *
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ومستنين منك المزيد دائما*​



*ميرسي ياميرو مشرفتنا الجميلة المتألقة لردك الجميل
ومرورك العطر
نورتى الموضوع ياسكرتى​*


----------



## sparrow (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*

الموضوع فعلا جميل
وفكرته جديده
وتقريبا مواضيعك كلها كده افكارها جديده ومميزة
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2008)

*ميرسي سبارو لرأيك وردك الجميل
وزوقك اللى بحترمه جدا ومستاهلهوش
نورت الموضوع​​*


----------



## just member (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*

*فعلا موضوع فى منتهى الروعة *
*نجد ان رغم كل هذا*
*فا الحب دائما متعاطف معنا *
*احبك ياربى يسوع فأنت من اوجدتة داخلى*
*ميرسى  جدا بجد على الموضوع الجميل دة*
*انتى نورتينا بموضوعك القيم*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم *
*وحياة سعيدة *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*

أولاً برحب بوجودك معانا فى المنتدى يا يارا و بحيييكى على موضوعك الرائع ومنتظرين المزيد .. ربنا يباركك.


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *فعلا موضوع فى منتهى الروعة *
> *نجد ان رغم كل هذا*
> *فا الحب دائما متعاطف معنا *
> *احبك ياربى يسوع فأنت من اوجدتة داخلى*
> ...



*ميرسي كتير جوجو لردك الجميل
وزوقك العالى
ونعمة ربنا اللى واضحة فى كلامك الرقيق
نورت الموضوع بمشاركتك اللى افتخر بها​*


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أولاً برحب بوجودك معانا فى المنتدى يا يارا و بحيييكى على موضوعك الرائع ومنتظرين المزيد .. ربنا يباركك.



*ميرسي يادونا مشرفتنا الجميل المتألقة بمواضيعها فى المنتدى كله
لفتى نظري كثيرا بموضوعاتك التى لااستطيع الرد عليها
واشكر تشجيعك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع بردك الرقيق​*


----------



## cuteledia (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*

الموضوع جميييييييييل اوي يا يارا 
واهلا بيكي وسطيتنا ومستنيين منك المزيد
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*



cuteledia قال:


> الموضوع جميييييييييل اوي يا يارا
> واهلا بيكي وسطيتنا ومستنيين منك المزيد
> ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك



*ميرسي يا cuteledia لردك الجميل
وتشجيعك الاجمل
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*

موضوع فى غايييييييييييه الروووووووووعه 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى يا ياراعلى الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*

*موضوعك حلو جدا يا يارا
وياريت الكل تبقى اول مواضيع ليهم حلوة كدة
ربنا يباركك ياعسلة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى غايييييييييييه الروووووووووعه
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى يا ياراعلى الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*ميرسي ياكوكو لمتابعتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع بوجودك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*



nonogirl89 قال:


> *موضوعك حلو جدا يا يارا
> وياريت الكل تبقى اول مواضيع ليهم حلوة كدة
> ربنا يباركك ياعسلة*​



*ميرسي يانونو جيرل ياقمر لردك اللى كله زوق 
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر بردك​*


----------



## tina_tina (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*

جميييييييييييييل اوى
وفكرتة جديدة
ميرسى


----------



## M a r i a m (2 يونيو 2008)

*ميرسي تينا لزوقك وردك الجميل ياقمر
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## وليم تل (3 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*

شكرا يارا
على موضوعك الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## M a r i a m (3 يونيو 2008)

*ميرسي وليم لردك الجميل
ومرورك الرائع والمشجع
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## love my jesus (11 يونيو 2008)

ميرسى اووووووى على الموضوع الجميل دايه با يارا


----------



## M a r i a m (11 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة_​


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع رائع شكرااا جدااا عليه

 حقا المحبه لا تسقط ابدا   ’ الله محبه

سلام يسوع معكم


----------



## M a r i a m (22 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي ياالنهيسي لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*

*رائع يا يارا 

وفعلا وحشتنى يا حب ​*


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا يارا

على الموضوع الرائع*​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *رائع يا يارا ​*
> 
> 
> _*وفعلا وحشتنى يا حب *_​


 ميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *شكرا يارا*​
> 
> 
> *على الموضوع الرائع*​


 ميرسي أمجد لردك ومرورك الجميل​


----------



## ماريا بنت الملك (23 أغسطس 2008)

لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك ؟

الإنسان الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن يتلاعب بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه 
الموضوع حلو جدا شكرا ليكى يا قمر


----------



## MarMar2004 (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*

بصي يا يارا يا حبيبتي الموضوع ده مش وحش خالص ده ممتاز وزي العسل 
يلا يا عسل عايزين مواضيع حلوة وجامدة ونورتي القسم يا قمرربنا معاكي


----------



## M a r i a m (25 أغسطس 2008)

ماريا بنت الملك قال:


> لماذا تجعلنا نحب من لا يستحقك ؟
> 
> الإنسان الذي لا يستحق الحب هو من أستغلني ولم يكن هدفه الحب لذا أستطاع أن يتلاعب بالكلمات ومن أحب بصدق يفعل كل شيء لإثبات حبه , ولكي تحافظ وتقدر معنى الحب يجب أن تمر بتجارب تجعلك تعرف متى تقابل الحب الحقيقي وكيف تحافظ عليه
> الموضوع حلو جدا شكرا ليكى يا قمر


 ميرسي ماريا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: وحشتنا يا حب*



marmar2004 قال:


> بصي يا يارا يا حبيبتي الموضوع ده مش وحش خالص ده ممتاز وزي العسل
> يلا يا عسل عايزين مواضيع حلوة وجامدة ونورتي القسم يا قمرربنا معاكي


 ميرسي حبيبتي لزوقك وكلامك الرقيق
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أغسطس 2008)

> إلى أين انت ذاهب ؟
> 
> سأنتشر داخل القلوب و اتحدى كل الضغوط , وسأقف أمام الصعاب كي يصبح الحب إنساناً


 
*جميل قوي قوي يا يارا*
*بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## M a r i a m (25 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي ياحبي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## maro sweety (15 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل اووووووووى الموووضووووع دة


----------



## روزي86 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

جميل اوي وكلام معبر

تسلم ايدك يا عسل


----------



## M a r i a m (25 يونيو 2010)

maro sweety قال:


> جميل اووووووووى الموووضووووع دة


 ميرسي حبيبتي لوجودك الجميل


----------



## M a r i a m (25 يونيو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل اوي وكلام معبر
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا عسل


 ميرسي ياسكرة لزوقك ومرورك الجميل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*كلمات جميلة جدا*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يونيو 2010)

جميل  يا يا مريم

شكراااااا على  الموضوع 

والكلمات الاجمل

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (27 يونيو 2010)

*جميل جدا الموضوع والفكرة نفسها جميلة*
*وياريت الناس تتصالح مع الحب لان الحب*
*اسمى معانى الوجود*


----------

